# Adobe TV



## harringg (Nov 6, 2010)

Has anyone had issues with Adobe.tv recently? I'm using Safari 5.'.2, and the videos won't play. I've done a Reset Safari, quit and relaunched, no help. The page loads, but there is a blank box where the video should be. Other websites with Flash video play fine in the browser. I tried on a XP machine at a different location using Firefox, and got an error that the Flash player (on the adobe.tv site) crashed, yet YouTube loaded fine on the same browser.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Nov 6, 2010)

No issue here with Firefox 3.6.11 and WinXP Pro SP3.

Beat


----------



## harringg (Nov 6, 2010)

[quote author=b_gossweiler link=topic=1152'.msg77351#msg77351 date=1289'33562]
No issue here with Firefox 3.6.11 and WinXP Pro SP3.

Beat
[/quote]

Thanks, I had someone else test it in FF on a MacBook Pro and it loaded fine, yet my MBP and Safari won't. Again, other websites with flash video play, YouTube, Vimeo, etc... in the same Safari browser.

I'll have to keep digging and see what's 'stuck' on my machine that it won't load the flash player at AdobeTV.


----------

